# Titanium Fiber Cotton



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

I love the new products that keep coming out for us vapers... Titanium Fiber Cotton is brilliant to work with and excels in RTA's and is my number one choice. I still love Royal Wick also for RTA's. Cotton Bacon V2 for my drippers and squonkers. I'm going to play more with Cotton Bacon Prime when I start testing REPLAY on the DNA250C in drippers!

And I must say I love the little tins the TFC come in... a lot easier to close than those wannabe zip lock bags.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (2/4/18)

I have yet to try TFC, the tins do look handy lol buttt,
I dont see any Kendo gold in the pic Mr Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (2/4/18)

What is that awesome vapemat i see in the background?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I have yet to try TFC, the tins do look handy lol buttt,
> I dont see any Kendo gold in the pic Mr Rob



I tired Kendo Gold but got a funny taste from it... and yes I know the flame fix trick... but the taste really put me off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

KZOR said:


> What is that awesome vapemat i see in the background?



It's one of the Pro Series from Vape Mates in the USA. It's HUGE and covers most of my desk!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (2/4/18)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/4/18)

Yeah i need to try some diffrent cottons for experimentation purposes.

My go to is cb v2 but i unfortunatly bought a bag from 3f along with some goodies (claimed to be authentic cb v2) but its not the real stuff.

It works well but and im getting the same flavour im used to but its harder to work with as the fibres are very thin and break easily.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah i need to try some diffrent cottons for experimentation purposes.
> 
> My go to is cb v2 but i unfortunatly bought a bag from 3f along with some goodies (claimed to be authentic cb v2) but its not the real stuff.
> 
> It works well but and im getting the same flavour im used to but its harder to work with as the fibres are very thin and break easily.



F UCK Clones! Bloody thieves! Pardon me for the outburst... it's a red button for me. Did you tell 3FVape they sold you a lemon?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> F UCK Clones! Bloody thieves! Pardon me for the outburst... it's a red button for me. Did you tell 3FVape they sold you a lemon?



I didn't even bother to be honest uncle Rob.
Was R50 so just wrote it off as a lesson learned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/7/18)

Got myself some of this cotton this week. Wicked on Tuesday and only now is the flavour slightly starting to going down. And I vape exclusively on my Billet Box and Squeeze.

With CBv2 I use to get a lot of gurgling in my BB. Wicked it tighter and it was dryburn city. With CB Prime the gurgling stopped after half a day and then returned after 2 days when it was due for a change.

But with this it's now 5 days, no loss of flavour, no gurgling. In fact the only reason I know its time for a rewick is because I opened the dripper cap and saw the state of the coil and wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Got myself some of this cotton this week. Wicked on Tuesday and only now is the flavour slightly starting to going down. And I vape exclusively on my Billet Box and Squeeze.
> 
> With CBv2 I use to get a lot of gurgling in my BB. Wicked it tighter and it was dryburn city. With CB Prime the gurgling stopped after half a day and then returned after 2 days when it was due for a change.
> 
> But with this it's now 5 days, no loss of flavour, no gurgling. In fact the only reason I know its time for a rewick is because I opened the dripper cap and saw the state of the coil and wick.


Locally available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (1/7/18)

Just a few places. 

I got mine from Capital Vapes

See The Vape Monarch also got some.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/18)

TFC (Titanium Fibre Cotton) is pretty much all I use now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (2/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> TFC (Titanium Fibre Cotton) is pretty much all I use now!
> View attachment 137282



@Rob Fisher do you think its better than Royal Wicks?
(For the Billet/Exo, Skyline and Dvarw - fruity menthol juices)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher do you think its better than Royal Wicks?
> (For the Billet/Exo, Skyline and Dvarw - fruity menthol juices)



Marginally better Hi Ho @Silver yes. I find it really easy to work with... Easy to pull a section off and then split it into two which gives me two sections for a 3mm coil and if I'm doing a 2.5mm then an easy pull a few strands off the sections.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/18)

@Rob Fisher thank you for posting this thread. Got my TFC today well all this noob can say is man the FLAVOUR is awesome.I use Cb v 2 for MTL and Cb prime for DL.

TFC is going to be used from today in my Mtl and Dl the flavour is just awesome I get different tones in my vape juice that I did not get from other cotton.Umm might just be me. To anyone out there thinking should I get this go for it. 

And once again thank you Uncle Rob for showing us new vape stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/18)

Only a pleasure. Sometimes I think people think things are just hype. But TFC is the real thing. So is the Dvarw DL. I have tried more than a few setups and Alien coils from the coil company or smiley, TFC and The Dvarw are the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/18)

@Rob Fisher believe me the Dvarw is on my ever growing vape list things to buy but for now I have found the perfect cotton TFC

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (11/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah i need to try some diffrent cottons for experimentation purposes.
> 
> My go to is cb v2 but i unfortunatly bought a bag from 3f along with some goodies (claimed to be authentic cb v2) but its not the real stuff.
> 
> It works well but and im getting the same flavour im used to but its harder to work with as the fibres are very thin and break easily.


Guys do reputable, local stockists run the risk of selling clones/fakes as well? I ask cos sill using the CB Prime I bought months ago, same bag and from day one I found it very hard to work with...breaks very easily and not friendly at all for 2.5mm coils. Flavour is not an issue tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/7/18)

Andre said:


> Locally available?


Got mine from Crafted Coils / Savage. Still playing around but a pleasure to work with @Andre , haven’t done the BB yet, that will have to wait for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dane vape 01 (6/9/18)

Hi is vape monarch the only place in capetown to get titanium cotton


----------



## Bulldog (6/9/18)

Dane vape 01 said:


> Hi is vape monarch the only place in capetown to get titanium cotton


Voodoo Vapour - https://voodoovapour.co.za/wick-wire/190-titanium-fiber-cotton.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Voodoo Vapour - https://voodoovapour.co.za/wick-wire/190-titanium-fiber-cotton.html


Do they have a shop ?? Can't find their address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (6/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Do they have a shop ?? Can't find their address.


Some where in diep rivier


----------



## Bulldog (6/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Do they have a shop ?? Can't find their address.


Yes in Diep Rivier. @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/9/18)

Thanks guys, we have moved to Bergvliet. You can send me a PM and we can discuss further.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/18)

Never underestimate the importance of Wick & Wire or Coils and Cotton as I like to call them!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (1/11/18)

@Rob Fisher perhaps you have some advise for me on TFC.

Been having some issues with the TFC cotton burning through in the center, when I pit stop and go to the pull the cotton it comes out split cleanly off in the middle.

It does not look burnt, it just separated clean down the middle.

I’m using it on 3mm coils so split a fresh piece of cotton in half and use a half to wick the coil. Not to tight and not to lose. Vaping a 30w to 40w

Cotton split on several different RTA and RDA, so I ruled out the coils/hot spots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher perhaps you have some advise for me on TFC.
> 
> Been having some issues with the TFC cotton burning through in the center, when I pit stop and go to the pull the cotton it comes out split cleanly off in the middle.
> 
> ...



Not sure what the issue could be... I love TFC and haven't had any issues with it. But I like the TFC TIGHT through the coil and then fluffed out a bit for the tails. What device are you using and what wattage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (1/11/18)

It’s just a strange occurrence, nothing wrong with the cotton, hands down the best I have used thus far.

I vape between 30w to 40w on single coil RTA’s and RDA’s and as low as 17w on a 2.5mm Coil on a Dwarv MTL

Does not happen often, more if I don’t re-wick once a week. With TFC it can easily go 2 weeks if using the same juice.

Maybe that’s the problem of cotton fatigue after more than a week. Juice boiling the cotton at the center of the coil eventually degrades the cotton were it splits when pulling on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> It’s just a strange occurrence, nothing wrong with the cotton, hands down the best I have used thus far.
> 
> I vape between 30w to 40w on single coil RTA’s and RDA’s and as low as 17w on a 2.5mm Coil on a Dwarv MTL
> 
> ...



Ahhhh a wick lasting a week and sometimes two! 

I rewick every day or every second day at a push. So a little bit of burning after a week makes sense.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (1/11/18)

Guess you’re right Rob, User error it is then. 

Although TFC doesn’t loose flavour or performance after a few days like so many other brands which to me is what makes it such a good cotton.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10 (1/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher perhaps you have some advise for me on TFC.
> 
> Been having some issues with the TFC cotton burning through in the center, when I pit stop and go to the pull the cotton it comes out split cleanly off in the middle.
> 
> ...



Happens to me to on occasion, bit of a conundrum‍ probably chain vaping like a mad person and not fluffing the ends enough but i dunno.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (1/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher perhaps you have some advise for me on TFC.
> 
> Been having some issues with the TFC cotton burning through in the center, when I pit stop and go to the pull the cotton it comes out split cleanly off in the middle.
> 
> ...


I use TFC thanks to uncle @Rob Fisher and I love it! I never gave this issue and I Vape on my mechs, tube mechs, noisy crickets even my broadside stacked mod... BUT my wife Vapes using either my squid industries or Armour pro kit at between 35-50watts on .2ohm builds and she ALWAYS needs a rewick after 3-4 days and when I do rewick for her, the cotton is ALWAYS split! It drives me mad! I have no idea why or what is causing it.

Nonetheless I love this cotton and will continue to use it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Brommer (1/11/18)

I have found the split of TFC (or any other cotton) happens more often when you vape at "high" watts when there is not sufficient airflow to cool down the coil(s). Either turn down the power, or open the airflow more. It worked for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (1/11/18)

At least I’m not the only one then. 

Will try the new more thicker/solid TFC Elite to see if it solves the problem.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher perhaps you have some advise for me on TFC.
> 
> Been having some issues with the TFC cotton burning through in the center, when I pit stop and go to the pull the cotton it comes out split cleanly off in the middle.
> 
> ...


Happened with me a couple of times with CB2. My findings were that I was pulling too hard on the tails causing the wick to split. 

Sent from aPhone


----------



## Paul33 (1/11/18)

I need to try this TFC still

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh a wick lasting a week and sometimes two!
> 
> I rewick every day or every second day at a push. So a little bit of burning after a week makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

